# 30 gallon from niko



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey niko thanks for the 30 gal. I somed it in hot water scrubbed it down and it's noes soaking in a viniger water bath. By tomorrow it will look like brand new. 
The lights a bit small for the tank lol but I'm setting it up on my 10 gal. The heater got rinsed off and is working really well in a 5 gallon bucket I have.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That's all fine and dandy, but what will really make me happy is when you setup and show pictures of a nice aquascape.

I don't know if you realize but as a club we have more than 110 (one hundred and ten) different species of plants.

Do something with all of that!

--Nikolay


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes I plan on making it look really good. But I need a plan first. I need some Niger variety of plants then I already have in order to experiment with. I'm considering doing it as a planted tank. In which I will need tons of plants to start it. Iv heard you need to start dirt tanks heavly planted. Then remove them as you go.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

waiting for some picssssss


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

plan - learn to grow plants, then once you learn to grows, focus on hard scapes... then after that learn how to focus on hard scapes with fore ground mid ground and back ground...


----------

